# Results Of My Shopping Spree



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I went Christmas shopping and since I was in the area of some of my major petstores, I ended up going to 4 of them 

I WAS actually looking for some new fish so no impulse buys today!
I was able to find 3 girls and a boy (and some goldfish ) and bought some anacharis so we'll see how using live plants works out for me.


First girl is Blush, shes TINY. I was worried about putting her in my sorority, but she's cuddled up to BB, my biggest girl and she seems to be watching out for her, its pretty cute.









Next is unnamed girl, she's a bit skittish. Shes hiding alot but hopefully will become more social. Shes a looks like shes a cambodian but has a shimmery green over her whole body.









Last girl is Clover, shes a really bright green o.o
Shes also been flaring at my alpha so Ive been keeping an eye one her. 
Hopefully it all works out. Does anyone know what tail type she is?










And lastly, my boy! Sooooo excited about him, he's my first plakat. He and my unnamed girl looks like they could be spawn siblings based on coloration. (Except different tail types and got them at different stores XD) Hes also got the red on his fins and light body with a shimmery green over his body. He looks like he could be a butterfly but only halfway lol. I still dont have a name for him yet but Ill think of something.


















Ill also try and get pictures of my goldies up, theyre super cute too


----------



## mwalters400 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice spree! Your second female could be a dragon scale. It's hard to tell from the picture. The third "female" looks a lot more like a veiltail male. I like your plakat; he could be a dragon scale also.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

mwalters400 said:


> Nice spree! Your second female could be a dragon scale. It's hard to tell from the picture. The third "female" looks a lot more like a veiltail male. I like your plakat; he could be a dragon scale also.


Im pretty sure she isnt a dragonscale, but ill have to take a closer look when i get back home.


My 3rd female has an egg spot and no beard so shes a girl c:


That would be fabulous if he was, ive wanted one for awhile ^^
Ill also have to check him out when I get home today


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Ooooo they're all very cute!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

She's not a dragonscale, nor a Cambodian. Cambodians have a SOLID fin color, usually red. Her fins have two colors. She's a multi-color. Cute fish. =)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wsll your spree looks so fun! This sounds a lot like what I would and have done in the past. My favorite out of the females is the secon female. Also your butterfly multicolor is very pretty!

To answer your question, the third female is. Female and is a "spade tail"... in other words a female VT. Spadetail it another form of a VT like the combtails. She is also a beautiful one as well!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

awesome, I have 2 other spadetails in my sorority so i thought she looked like one of them.




Thank you all for the compliments c:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Very beautiful fish! Lucky you!

Your first female looks like my Yuuna


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

No problem. Personally, I love red spadetails because their caudal's seem like a fireball in water when they swim really fast.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

@Pitluvs

Thank you!
Yuuna sounds really cute c:


bettalover2033
My alpha BB, is actually a red spade tail, shes MASSIVE XD
I know what you mean, shes so pretty when she swims fast c:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> @Pitluvs
> 
> Thank you!
> Yuuna sounds really cute c:


Just as cute as your Blush, and just as tiny. She's now a little bigger and the boss of my tank. She took out Kaida's (biggest) tail the first day in the tank lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've noticed that some female VT's and most of the time other tail types (Especially PK's) grow pretty quick and most of the time they get their full size before the males do.


----------



## mwalters400 (Sep 2, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Im pretty sure she isnt a dragonscale, but ill have to take a closer look when i get back home.
> 
> 
> My 3rd female has an egg spot and no beard so shes a girl c:
> ...


What's a beard on a betta? I've heard the term before but I though it applied to the ventral fins, which both males and females would normally have. An egg spot is, of course, a very good indicator, but it does puzzle me how one can determine sex (or dragon scales) from an even slightly blurry picture. I have a female dragon scale with a light colored body and a green iridescence on the dragon scales, which are not obvious except with close observation.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well dragons are a bit harder to determine the sex of because many female dragons are huge and look like males with their rough like features.

Also just to answer your questions, a "Beard" is the bottom gill opening when they open their operculum that reveals it'self when a male or female flares. Also females do have beards.

This is a great picture of a flaring betta revealing her and his "beard":










Great example of the males "beard." Its the short black part under his "chin."


----------



## mwalters400 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you. That top picture is a great shot, showing clearly the beard and a full-face dragon scale. It often takes that kind of resolution and clarity to really show the dragon scales in detail.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Just as cute as your Blush, and just as tiny. She's now a little bigger and the boss of my tank. She took out Kaida's (biggest) tail the first day in the tank lol


BAW
Shes ADORABLE
Blush isnt as feisty as her though, she kind of just tags along.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mwalters400 said:


> Thank you. That top picture is a great shot, showing clearly the beard and a full-face dragon scale. It often takes that kind of resolution and clarity to really show the dragon scales in detail.


I agree. It depends on the camera.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, so Blush is turning out to have some back bone, shes' chasing off my biggers females that are twice her size, its pretty hilarious.


Also just bought my last girl, bringing my sorority to 9. Hopefully Ill have pictures of my new girl up tonight, shes yellow!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think yellows are so beautiful.

I think I've heard that somewhere along the line they loose a "layer of color" as they age, but IMO/E the change almost never occurs or is very small and impossible to see unless you watch your fish every millisecond.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

yes!

I was never fond of them until I got Sunshine, and now my new girl pretty much locked it in for me, she has 3 black dots on her top fin thats coloration. Wonder if it makes her a marble?

Ill definitely have to get pics up ^^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree with you. Yellows arent really my favorite but if i find one that suits my standards, im sure to take back my words.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely!

Since I found some yellows I liked, Im now waiting on finding a cambodian that I have to get since I dont care for that color much either XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Really? I think cambodians can be beautiful as well as other color types. My preference would be a Marble Cambodian! I'm a sucker for some marbles!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmm if it was a marble then wouldnt it not be a cambodian for very long? The color would change XD

I definitely want a marble though, a black and white one would be amazing!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly. Though when they are marble you usually see them as Cambodians (black eye, flesh colored body with marble pattern around it...) That would be a cambodian marble.

Also Not exactly because as long as the whole body doesnt change, then the betta will still be a marble.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

ah ok then ^^

Heres a pic of my new girl










Theres more in the thread I made for her c:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=88095


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah, I like the dorsal on her! That means she is a marble! YOUR in for a treat!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh it does? :O

IM SO EXCITED NOW

Im half tempted to not put her into my sorority now, just in case x.x


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

emeraldsky said:


> Oh it does? :O
> 
> IM SO EXCITED NOW
> 
> Im half tempted to not put her into my sorority now, just in case x.x


My suggestion would be to watch her for a day or so and see how she can regain her confidence and...well her caudal back.

Also I can tell a marble a million miles away. Well just look at the spots on her. They are all over her body and I think I see a little pink? Or is that just me?


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> My suggestion would be to watch her for a day or so and see how she can regain her confidence and...well her caudal back.
> 
> Also I can tell a marble a million miles away. Well just look at the spots on her. They are all over her body and I think I see a little pink? Or is that just me?


Yea. She has her caudal fin though, I just took crappy pictures XD

The only spots she has are the blacks ones, shes actually a yellow-white but is green in the light ^^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

your unamed looks alot like strawberry but strawberry has whole face is red. i love your HMPK he looks super pretty


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope you can get better pictures of her. Just give it time and you shall see what real patter she holds.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

yea, unfortunately I only have my phone camera
Hopefully I can get a nicer picture if she colors up!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know how you feel. I have NO batteries for my camera so i'm stuck with my phone camera for now. (Duracell batteries are the only kind that work in my camera so i'll have to get on that quick and them being so ridiculously priced, doesn't help at all!

Just give her protein foods. They do wonders when it comes to color!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

awesome, I will have to give that a try ^^


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Get Clover to flare. She looks like she might be a Spade Tail.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Krys said:


> Get Clover to flare. She looks like she might be a Spade Tail.


Clover is a spade, she flared a bit when I first put her in so I was able to see c:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All of them are very pretty! I'd like to go on a shopping spree like that. lol


----------



## NewFishyOwner (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome fish! They are all beautiful and wow that's a lot of fish! Mine I think is a marble Vailtail/Splender Female don't know she has changed some of her coloring from skin like color to pinkish purple that shimers with the light. Don't know.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I adore your little skittish girl, the one you thought was cambodian? She looks just like my last female! But yours appears smaller, and MUCH less aggressive than Margarite.  Good luck getting her to come out of her shell!


----------



## watergale (Dec 19, 2011)

i really like blush and your newest one


----------

